# First Head Cam Footie, give me some tips.



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Shot this with the 1080p Contour. I only have the 2g micro sd at the moment so was only able to film about three runs. 

I filmed in 720 30fps to try and save memory. I think I want to angle the camera up slightly to even out the picture. Also when I get a larger micro sd card I will film in 60fps to make the slowmo look smoother.

Anybody have advice to help stabilize the camera, its mounted really well on my helm but the connection between the camera and the mount wiggles a bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MABlhz5LpsE


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Pole mount


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

No money mang, but I got a new video on the way, cleaner lines, bigger drops, and better camera angle.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Untitled on Vimeo

The uploading for some reason with the tall mode with the contour really hurts the quality. I like how it looks but next time I'm def going to shoot 720 60fps


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Pole mount


:neutral: I don't want to see any footage of that! LOL

I have one of those cameras on the way myself. Looks like it was a good purchase. Can't wait to use mine on the river (getting the waterproof case).


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Its a great camera. Just a bit of advice, order a micro sd card online now so you have it when it arrives. It comes with a 2g card which holds very little. Buying a micro sd in person is also ridiculously overpriced. Check out amazon, I have heard good things about the kingston 8g 4s.


----------



## DVKEXP (Aug 3, 2009)

You need to have a high class rating on your cards otherwise they can have record issues. The Contour has a tough mount to deal with at the moment, usually mounted on the side, and it makes helmets kinda lopsided. The waterproof housing doesn't help this at all..

Can't go wrong with most class 10 cards. 

Here is the aluminium mount that I put on my helmet for Go Pros. I know that it works much better than typical plastic sticky mounts, and I would highly recommend something similar for most cases.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

How does the camera fit on that mount, looks very solid.


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

DVKEXP where did you buy that metal mount, or did you make it? No worries about that breaking.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Berthoud and Falls on Vimeo

Latest footage shot at Berthoud and Mary Jane. Short but sweet.


----------

